# Doublewide Mobile Home wiring



## nchvac (Jan 19, 2011)

Was tracing down a short to ground in a doublewide today, and noticed that all of the recepatacles were wired from the ceiling instead of around the perimeter of the room like you see in stick built houses. I haven't worked on the wiring of mobile homes, and I know they pretty much do their own thing at the manufacturer, but I am wondering if there are some in general types of things that are common on mobile home wiring. Also, being these are factory built, do they tipically have a copy of the electrical plan available at the manufacturer?

Also, when changing out a bad switch, etc, and a like kind of the crap switches they make isn't available, is it ok for us to install an old work box, etc. per the NEC, or do we have to go by the mobile home section in the code?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

We have to go by the mobile home section in the code. It is a mobile home after all.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nchvac said:


> Was tracing down a short to ground in a doublewide today, and noticed that all of the recepatacles were wired from the ceiling instead of around the perimeter of the room like you see in stick built houses. I haven't worked on the wiring of mobile homes, and I know they pretty much do their own thing at the manufacturer, but I am wondering if there are some in general types of things that are common on mobile home wiring. Also, being these are factory built, do they tipically have a copy of the electrical plan available at the manufacturer?
> 
> Also, when changing out a bad switch, etc, and a like kind of the crap switches they make isn't available, is it ok for us to install an old work box, etc. per the NEC, or do we have to go by the mobile home section in the code?


 

I always cut out the inline devises and add an old work box and new switch.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

If it is a double wide, it might have these to splice romex:
http://www.te.com/catalog/products/en?q=nm+splice











which I believe can legally be buried splices in the walls, ceilings,
etc. per the mobile/manufactured home article in the NEC.

These have been discussed here before, and most believe they
are not a good idea. Manufactured home companies use them,
and some brag about it because "you don't need an electrician
to hook them up."


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*UL listing*

Those were made legal by people on the board that figure people in mobile homes are sub-humans and get their own code.


----------

